# Winter Flounder in South Jersey



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Are you guys catching any Winter Flounder near Cape May?I was thinking about trying for them before the 31st?And what type of tackle you use for them specifically?Any advice is appriciated.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings HaPPyPapPy832443!

I'm sure there's winter flounder to be caught down there, but no one really fishes for them. I don't know of any boat rentals open this early in the year, and most of the bait shops are closed. A lot of the party boats have even pulled the plug until the mackeral start running....

You'd probably be better off prospecting for blackbacks down in DE....


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*took you long enough*

I asked that qustion in December 2003 but I probily soak a Bloodworm in DE and catch some Blackbacks.


----------

